# The Big T ? How your lifestyle influences your Testosterone levels



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Like it or not (and I’m sure T-mag readers really like it), Testosterone is the hormone of the decade. The granddaddy of the male hormones has gotten more media attention over the last few years than any other hormone around. Heck, I even heard a rumor that some crazy bodybuilding media guys were thinking of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

